# Olympic ONE



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Just for grins I bought a gallon of Olympic One eggshell and tried it on my own kitchen walls. I always like to use my own house(I've had 9 of them) before I use a new product. Most of the time I'm disappointed especially because of the outrageous cost of new products lately. Anyway, I put on 2 coats of this stuff on yesterday(semi deep base) taking 3 hours between coats and I have to say it work wonderfully. No sag, no runs, dried uniform and the smell wasn't too bad(or so said my wife, i don't smell it after over 30 years). Just wanted to throw out the review if anyone is working in budget conscious area and didn't want to use something untried. pd


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I just used it 3 days ago for the same reasons you mentioned, the smell is really strong, I like ProMar 200 Zero VOC much better than this at the same price.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

It smells like dirty socks to me. Seriously, it smelled bad.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

I love it when the paint has a strong acrylic smell.


----------

